# Paddy's Pen



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Paddy says to Mick "I found this pen, is it yours?"

Mick replies "Don't know, give it here"&#8230;. Then tries it and says "Yes it is"

Paddy asks "How do you know?"

Mick replies, "That's my handwriting"


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:roll: :roll:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geordie12 (Jan 31, 2014)

:lol: :lol:


----------

